

14 Features Mac OS X Lion Stole from iPad (and counting) - benjaminfox
http://www.paperlabs.com/2011/06/14-features-mac-os-x-lion-stole-from-ipad-and-counting/

======
program
Addendum: when using the Magic Mouse/Trackpad in Lion, if you scroll down the
window content goes up. Up goes down (you don't scroll the bar, you scroll the
window). Just like on iOS.

------
hackermom
"Stole", followed by "directly inspired by" :) I'm starting to suspect that OS
X 10.7 and iOS might be created by the same people. Does anyone know how the
"Full-screen support" is something new to OS X or how it differs on iOS? What
about the App Store that we already have in 10.6, or the Multi-Touch Gestures
we've had for a few years? This is one very weird article that I can't seem to
squeeze any substance out of. Maybe I should just finally get an iOS device...

